# Freilauf um Einrastpunkte erweitern



## crazy_activist (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi Trialer

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bei meinem Bike habe ich zu wenig einrastpunkte, weshalb ich schlecht von kanten fahren kann, bzw. auf kanten.
Deshalb wollte ich fragen wie ich die einrastpunkte erweitern kann, oder ob es eine andere sinnvolle Maßnahme gibt.  
Ich denk ich habe hinten die einrastpunke von der xt nabe. Habe nämlich hinten eine 9-fach kassette mit schaltwerk
Danke

Gruß    Franky


----------



## konrad (9. Dezember 2006)

zuerst einmal sollte man schon bescheid wissen,was so an seinem bike verbaut ist...

damm könnte man dir auch bessere tipps geben,was du verändern könntest.
aus deiner shimano-nabe kannst du net mehr rausholen,als 18 einrastpunkt.
wenn du nun eine feinere rasterung haben willst,brauchst du ne neue nabe.
hierbei hängts von deiner liquidität ab,was du dir für ein typ-nabe leisten kannst.
schau dich mal bei www.echobike.de um.da gibts verschiedene nabentypen.starrnabe,für die du dann wiederrum ein freilaufritzel brauchst;gewindenaben-auch hier ein freilaufritzel erforderlich;normale naben mot freilauf im kassettenkörper,jedoch mit feinerer rasterung als shimanoprodukte.

ziehs dir rein.mach dich schlau.damit hast erstma zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Dezember 2006)

Bei der DT 340 müßte das doch eigentlich möglich sein, wenn man eine entsprechende Zahnscheibe mit mehr Zähnen selbst herstellt, oder?


----------



## robs (10. Dezember 2006)

Für die Herstellungskosten kannst du dir aber sicher ne Chris King kaufen.

Die Dinger sind schon ziemlich präzise und gut hart...   Wenn du eine hinkriegst komm ich und klopf dir persönlich auf die Schulter.


----------



## crazy_activist (12. Dezember 2006)

ja, des problem ist, dass ich ein sehr begrenztes Budjet hab^^.
Immerhin kostet die Chris King ja schon fast so viel wie mein Bike!!

hab mir überlegt, ob ich vlt. auch vorne, also ein freilaufritzel einfach einbaue, wie beim trialmarkt.de. da gibts ein z. B. ein freilaufritzel mit 36 Einrastpunkten. 

Würde es gehen, wenn ich des einfach bei mir vorne einbaue, dann hätte ich also 18 + 36 Einrastpunkte, oder?


Gruß      Franky


----------



## BraVe´ (12. Dezember 2006)

crazy_activist schrieb:


> Würde es gehen, wenn ich des einfach bei mir vorne einbaue, dann hätte ich also 18 + 36 Einrastpunkte, oder?
> 
> 
> Gruß      Franky





Ne das würde nicht funktionieren da wenn er vorne einrastet er hinten noch einrasten muss..also hättest du trotz zusätlichen 36 einrastpunkte-freilauf nur 18 !! könntest also genauso gut normal kettenblatt weiter fahren!
 

Du hättest sogar noch mehr verzögerung da der freilauf vorne erst einklinken muss und dann auch nochmal hinten!

Mfg


----------



## ecols (12. Dezember 2006)

kauf dir ne neue nabe.. ob mit oder ohne freilaufritzel/freilauf ist egal.. 

dein bike auf frontfreilauf umzurüsten wird wahnsinnig teuer: 
1. nabe starr machen - starrnabe kaufen (dann auch speichen)
2. neues tretlager (vermutlich)
3. neue kurbeln
4. freilauf

dagegen die rechnung mir ner neuen nabe:
nabe + freilauf oder freilaufnabe + speichen.. das wars..


----------



## misanthropia (12. Dezember 2006)

also ich kenne viele naben und eigentlich auch viele bikes, aber wenn du sagst dass ne Chris King nabe fast sovbiel wie dein bike kostet, dann fährst du n kack Ding  kauf dir lieber n neues bike


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Dezember 2006)

du könnest theoretisch ne riesn Übersetzung fahren.
z.B 1:4, dann hast du 4 mal so viel einrastpunkte.
Ich wage aber  zu bezweifeln das man damit überhaupt vom Fleck kommt.


----------



## robs (12. Dezember 2006)

Lies dir mal das hier (klick), das könnte dir dabei helfen einen Überblick zu kriegen, welche Möglichkeiten man hat und was man alles bräuchte.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (12. Dezember 2006)

Wer vertreibt eigentlich die Chris King in Deutschland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (16. Dezember 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Wer vertreibt eigentlich die Chris King in Deutschland?


Cosmic Sports müsste das sein. 

Ich empfehle aber Aspire Velotech


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (17. Dezember 2006)

THX

Hab Ã¼brigens im neuen "Workshop" gelesen, dass die neue XTR-Nabe 36 Kerben hat. Das sind doppelt so viele wie meine 340er hat. Die XTR hat jetzt vier Sperrklinken, wobei zwei versetzt sind.

Bei Paul Lange heiÃt es:
*
 Entscheidende Verbesserung sind die vier Sperrklinken â vorher zwei â von denen zwei gegeneinander versetzt sind, was ein besonders schnelles Eingreifen des Antriebs ermÃ¶glicht. Das bringt deutliche Vorteile beim Fahren, besonders in technisch schwierigem Terrain. *

*Neuer Titan-FreilaufkÃ¶rper mit 36 Kerben (4 Sperrklinken) fÃ¼r schnellere Beschleunigung durch direktere KrafftÃ¼bertragung.*
*Superpolierte LagerlaufflÃ¤che und Oversize-Aluachse fÃ¼r verbesserte Haltbarkeit & Steifigkeit*
*Neue Schnellspanner mit XTR-Logo (mit Laser bearbeitet).*
*Verbessertes Dichtungssystem und der innen liegenden Fettmantel erhÃ¶hen die Haltbarkeit und reduzieren die Wartungsintervalle um 400%.*
*Speichen : 32L, 36L*
Das wÃ¼rden ja bei versetzten Sperrklinken 72 Einrastpunkte ergeben. WeiÃ jemand mehr?


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (18. Dezember 2006)

Also die Angaben bei Paul Lange zur XTR stimmen. Fragt sich  nur, was von Konuslagern im Trial zu halten ist.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Dezember 2006)

jo die neuen bmx naben von shimano haben auch den neun freilauf.


----------

